# Looking to Jam In Edmonton



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm looking to Jam in Edmonton. Influences are all over the map, but for rock Neil Young, Rheostatics, Cake, Led Zep, Ron Sexsmith etc etc. I'll play classic rock but I don't have any interest in playing moldie oldie cliches. I also like blues, old country, rockabily, and just about all "good" music (love jazz, but cannot play it very well).

I'm 35, a grad student, and no longer dream of becoming a rock star, but I really miss playing. I am an intermediate player looking to play with people at or above my level (no beginners please, but keep playing!).

I have all my own gear, but cannot host anything too noisy (apartment).

Thanks
TG (aka Steve).


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Blues on Whyte, Saturday Afternoon.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote......(I have all my own gear, but cannot host anything too noisy (apartment).)

Ive got an attenuator!!!!


----------

